# Force a Better Avatar on Dynastia



## AnOminous (Jan 22, 2016)

This fucker's vile crimes forced @Null to give him the Big D and then lock it as his avatar but let's face it.  That avatar is shitty and retarded.  It's Geocities tier.

He deserves a better avatar.

I suggest this, but some other people should offer options before they are forced on this fucking abbo cuck.


----------



## Foltest (Jan 25, 2016)

I think this one fit him better .


----------



## *Asterisk* (Jan 25, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> This fucker's vile crimes forced @Null to give him the Big D and then lock it as his avatar but let's face it.  That avatar is shitty and retarded.  It's Geocities tier.
> 
> He deserves a better avatar.


@Dynastia has the best avatar on the whole site, not counting ones with boobs in them.* 

* Like you, @Problematic Kawaii.


----------



## Bluebird (Jan 29, 2016)

I think its inspiring.


----------



## Billy of Hills (Jan 29, 2016)

It was my penis and I don't see why Null had to change it from that.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 1, 2016)

Give him the Totty face:


----------



## Billy of Hills (Feb 1, 2016)

trombonista said:


> Give him the Totty face:


NO
DYNASTIA IS A GOOD PERSON
HE WOULD NEVER USE A JAP CARTOON AS AN AVATAR
REPORTED FOR SLANDERING DYNASTIA


----------

